# Breaking in a V6... the lazy way



## Jukuren (Mar 5, 2011)

I hate solving my V6 cuz its so stiff, but it will only get break in if i do solves...

.... or so i thought






my kid was watching bob the builder in the background lol


----------



## asianjonny (Mar 5, 2011)

props for creativity


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 5, 2011)

I wanna see how it was after that...


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 5, 2011)

I would be afraid that the cube would explode.


----------



## Jukuren (Mar 5, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> I would be afraid that the cube would explode.


 the arms are not on that tight and i have the torque set really low so if there is any resistance from the cube (core misalign for instance) the drill will stop


----------



## emolover (Mar 5, 2011)

Thats even lazier then the lego version.


----------



## iLUVcubing (Mar 5, 2011)

one of the best ideas ive ever seen in my life


----------



## joey92193 (Mar 5, 2011)

I want one.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 5, 2011)

How'd you get the arms to work with the drill?


----------



## Jukuren (Mar 5, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> How'd you get the arms to work with the drill?


 
where the arms meet at the base (which is hinged to allow use on all size cubes lol), in the center i drilled a hole and just bolted on like a 2 1/2" long 1/4-20 bolt and secured the bolt in the chuck of the drill>


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 5, 2011)

Very impressive. Quite clever as well. I'll probably end up breaking in my V-6 the old fashioned way.


----------



## Ricardo Kim (Mar 5, 2011)

This is Sick


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 5, 2011)

This is actually a pretty old idea. Someone did it a while ago.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 5, 2011)

You should start a service...Ill send you my V5 if you break it in for me


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 5, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> This is actually a pretty old idea. Someone did it a while ago.


 
Yep. ^ I did this to break in my store bought and mini qj. It's a great idea and really helps speed up the breaking in process.
It's not completely lazy, making the cube holder took quite a bit of work. ^_^


----------



## SixSidedCube (Mar 5, 2011)

EricReese said:


> You should start a service...Ill send you my V5 if you break it in for me


 
I'm about to do this to my V-5 now hahahaha


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 5, 2011)

EricReese said:


> You should start a service...Ill send you my V5 if you break it in for me


 
You don't have a v5.


----------



## Jukuren (Mar 5, 2011)

Results....

after lots of work on the V6 there was a little improvement but not much. 
My ShengShou 4x4 how ever feels freakin amazing... decreased the amount of lock ups a lot

side note: anyone thinking about doing this to their cubes be warned... 
there is a pretty good chance of just destroying your cubes trying to do this. 
They are not designed to handle those RPMs.


----------



## avgdi (Mar 5, 2011)

You actually did it! That is awesome.


----------



## moka (Mar 5, 2011)

Can you fix it? YES U CAN ! 
LOL


----------



## theace (Mar 5, 2011)

My brother was considering making something similar for the x cube with his lego...


----------



## timeless (Mar 5, 2011)

emolover said:


> Thats even lazier then the lego version.


 
i cant seem to find it
got a link to the lego version?


----------



## David0794 (Mar 5, 2011)




----------

